# A Maltese Party



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Two of my favorite things are my kids birthday parties and baking cupcakes! For my daughters 4th birthday we had a puppy party. Complete with pupcakes


















Yes, 24 of these little babies took just about all day, but were oh so fun to make :biggrin: 

I also found these cute little dog food bowls with a candy bone and cookies for the dog food. The kids were so funny asking if I was for sure they could eat the dog food. Then we got each kid a stuffed puppy. I was so proud of my daughter picking out the maltese. 









And the birthday girl. She had an indoor swim party and had a blast!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

OH..WOW!!! You made those pupcakes?!?! Those are AMAZING!!!!! :you rock: 

Happy Birthday to your daughter!!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Those cupcakes are amazing! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Those are amazing pupcakes!!!!!! Impressive! Emma's birthday is next Saturday....I wish I could learn to make these for her party!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

You are a fantastic party planner! I love the pupcakes - I had seen them before and thought that they must have taken hours  I love that she picked little maltese for her gifts to her friends too - adorable!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Your maltese pupcakes turned out wonderfully!!! What a cute party idea! I made the whole bunch of pupcakes with the different breeds (out of family circle magazine) over the summer for my little sisters, they loved them! Looks like your daughter had a great party! The little dogfood bowls are so adorable, and how funny that the kids weren't sure about eating them! LOL


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Your daughter is beautiful. Pupcakes-what a talent. Save me one!
xoxoxoox


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What a wonderful jpb you did pn those pupcakes!! and the 'dogfood in the dish' idea is adorable. What fun the kids must have had!! I'm sure they LOVED the very special little stuffed pooch!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute idea! I know the kids loved the theme.


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

They were so eas, just a little time consuming. I used a paula dean recipe for the cake and frosting and that is what sheemed to take so long.

I got the ide on line. Take a look at the other pups you can make!

http://www.parents.com/recipes/cooking/kid...upcakes/?page=1


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! I am impressed!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

How awesome!


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

You did a great job on those pupcakes and I'm sure the kids enjoyed the "puppy food" and stuffed maltese so much. That was a very good idea!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

omg those look soooooo YUMMY!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, those cupcakes are amazing...your amazing...and your little daughter is just a sweet angel...gosh she is cute!!

Happy Birthday to the darling little girl :wub: :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Very clever! Yes, things like this do take a lot of time, but the results are so worth it. I must confess, I thought by the post header you had made cupcakes for your 4 legged darling. :duh oh:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so cute ..i may give them a try , :wub: if i dont eat them all first


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Those cupcakes are just as sweet as your little girl! Good job!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

those are amazing!! i can't believe you made them

you are a fantastic mom... your daughter must have loved her party!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG those pupcakes are too precious!! What a wonderful idea for a birthday party. Happy Birthday to you daughter.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I first thought you made cupcakes for your fluffs too!!
Your daughter is very cute & please tell her happy birthday for me. :Flowers 2: 

I always have a party for my Samantha & she gets a small white cupcake with white icing. I invite all the kids!!

You did an awesome on those cupcakes!!! 
7/1/08
[attachment=47835:147.JPG]
The candles stand for 11, not 2.
I guess Cookie knows she will be due a birthday party!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Great job, Kristie! Your daughter will always remember her 4th birthday party, I'll bet.


----------

